# Please don't show me this again



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

It begins...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

In the short-term, click the black X, and send in your lottery apps. It will still accept them.
Besides, the King still needs his money.

"Others may have occupied your site."
So we do or don't need permits?


----------

